# Hardware Removal -  What is an ICD-9 code



## caromissunc1 (Oct 28, 2010)

What is an ICD-9 code for retained hardware for both internal and external fixations?
Thanks!


----------



## nyyankees (Oct 28, 2010)

look at v54.01


----------



## caromissunc1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you so much!  That will work perfect!
Just started a coding job at an orthopedic surgeon's office.  can be a bit overwhelming!


----------

